# Community Question: How You Found This Community



## Admin VS (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

We all have a story to share about how we discovered our community.

Maybe you stumbled upon your people by chance or maybe you were actively looking for others that shared your hobbies, interests, and passions.

We’d love for you to share how you found your community. What steps led you to your tribe? Did someone point you in the right direction? Who and what led you to where you belong?








Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I really don't remember. My guess is either I did a search on Home Theater or a link from avsforum.com or diyaudio.com.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

REW was the main discussion here


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

google search for home theater. found and sub'd to HTS and AVSForum.


----------

